

Movie recommendations are broken, try couchpotato.be - knaidu
http://karthiknaidu.wordpress.com/2012/07/29/movie-recommendations-are-broken-try-couchpotato-be/

======
jsmcallister
Crowd-sourced recommendations are inherently flawed. People just aren't the
same. My favorite movie of all time is _There Will Be Blood_ and no matter how
smart an application may be, it will never connect the dots to realize that my
second-favorite movie of all time is _Lost In Translation_. People are strange
and recommendations are an educated guess at best.

~~~
knaidu
I'm with you on that, it just doesn't add up. Instead of going for glory and
making recommendations based on statistics, it seems better to leave it to the
user to explore and decide, just make that easy and fun for them !

